# Hydro Cymbidium



## Ray (Feb 1, 2010)

Cym. Nut 'First Rays Red" in 8" S/H pot. Broke off spike #6 getting it out of the greenhouse.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy cow, what a happy plant! It's huge. Any chance of getting a close up of the flowers? They look beautiful.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 1, 2010)

I suspect steroids may have been involved here.
That is just STUNNING!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2010)

oke: 
So... is that one in a Lechuza planter or a Dixie cup? :rollhappy:


-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2010)

:rollhappy: Thanx for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2010)

:clap: :clap: OUTSTANDING!!! :drool: :drool: Great job!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2010)

I wondered if Cymbidiums were good candidates for S/H. Apparently yes!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2010)

nice!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 2, 2010)

Great looking Cym. Are those flowers staked or naturally errect?


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2010)

Impressive!!!!


----------



## Ray (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is an older closeup of the flowers


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you! What a great looking lip!


----------



## etex (Feb 2, 2010)

:clap::clap:Great plant and blooms! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ray (Feb 3, 2010)

many moons ago, I imported about 500 "Chinese" cymbidium species a month, and this - being _sinense_ x Red Beauty - was my first hybrid cymb.

I have another cultivar, 'H&R', that blooms with more of a greenish coloration, although this year it seems to be redder than in the past (old photo below), but nothing like "FRR"


----------



## etex (Feb 3, 2010)

Ernie said:


> oke:
> So... is that one in a Lechuza planter or a Dixie cup? :rollhappy:
> 
> 
> -Ernie


 Got it!! That's what happens when you get behind on posts!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2010)

That's gorgeous, Ray. I love Red Beauty, and this is a nice hybrid from it. The lip color comes through nicely, and the stripes are cool.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2010)

I love the colours on this, too!!!! Do you grow it the same way (s/h)???


----------



## toddybear (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG! Another fantastic specimen!


----------



## Ray (Feb 5, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> I love the colours on this, too!!!! Do you grow it the same way (s/h)???



Yep, they're side-by-side on the bench.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow! I should try that with mines before they croak.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 5, 2010)

Should I do repot mine in s/h??? Is this a better way to promote root formation?? I have them in perlite/gravel mix. They are cold tolerant plants (mainly C. ensifolium hybrids) and rather compact (adult plants). Will it work??


----------

